# American Motorhome body repairs



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi, 
After an accident, (not my fault!), I have a severely wounded beast. Still operational though. I am seeking a body repairer for my Fleetwood Terra, preferably in the North of England (Yorkshire). It will probably need replacement panels and hatches, or at least new ones manufacturing. Has anyone got any recommendations?


----------

